# Split Brass Fitting, Can you Repair?



## Maderan (Nov 22, 2010)

Removed a body spray in a high end shower that was being stopped up by debris. When I was screwing back in the 1/2" female brass fitting split along the treads in the wall. No way to change it, only a 1" hole and home owner doesn't have any extra tile and the tile is discontinued.

Any way to repair?

Was thinking JB Weld and screw in the body spray so it fuses in there. 

Anyone got any ideas? Help!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Maderan said:


> Removed a body spray in a high end shower that was being stopped up by debris. When I was screwing back in the 1/2" female brass fitting split along the treads in the wall. No way to change it, only a 1" hole and home owner doesn't have any extra tile and the tile is discontinued.
> 
> Any way to repair?
> 
> ...


 
def headed in the right direction :thumbsup: JB Weld


good sig line


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Uh......JB Weld.........

How about an introduction, or did you miss that part? Then we can get to discussing the sophisticated decision to try JB WELD. :blink:


----------



## Maderan (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I don't think too highly of jb weld but I gotta try something. 

As for the intro I am a plumber in the fine city of new orleans.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

tell the home owner that they can cut open the wall and fix it or not use shower


----------



## Maderan (Nov 22, 2010)

They don't want to open wall because there is no more matching tile to patch. I guess trying the JB Weld is my best first step. If it leaks then I will have to try and convince them to open the wall.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

What's on the back side of the shower? Can you go from there?


----------



## Maderan (Nov 22, 2010)

Nope, it is a no go from the back. That was my first thought.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

They have 2 choices. 1 is open the wall 2 is open the wall. tell them they have zero options other than that. JB weld is not even a real choice. If you feel good about the risk of leak and having your insurance company paying for damages then do it.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

that's why you dont bury the threads


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

P.S. - Somethings tells me you are not really a plumber. So I'm taking back my advice. Yeah use JB Weld.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I used JB Weld at my uncle's brother's house. The shower arm had broke off in the drop ear 90, my uncle used a hacksaw blade to score the arm and cut too deep, scoring the female threads, he had just installed drywall and didn't want me to open it up, so I did the JB Weld and waited 24 hours. I chased the threads and installed the new shower arm, that was over 5 years ago, and it's still good. That was also a freebie, I don't know about doing that as a real job, but if it lasts a year, you are probably covered.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

If you just said the threads were damaged, then you could consider epoxy as a one time fix...and even that is dicey, because if someone moves the shower arm, putting on a new shower head for example, it would break the bond.


But you said the cast ell is cracked. Suppose you put some JB on that. That crack is likely to continue to propagate. By hiding what may be a slow leak inside the wall, you create a situation where the dreaded *M* word will undoubtedly raise its ugly head!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey maderan, 
I see on Contractor talk you pass yourself off as a GC. So, I reported you to the mods. :thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

